
Atomic Weapons: The C++ Memory Model and Modern Hardware - peter_d_sherman
https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=4E86B0CF20EF15AD!24884&app=WordPdf&authkey=!AMtj_EflYn2507c
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

"Q: Does your computer execute the program you wrote?

A: What a quaint concept!

Think: Compiler optimization, processor OoO execution, cache coherency.

Compiler/processor/cache says:

“No, it’s much better to execute a _different_ program.

Hey, don’t complain. It’s for your own good. You really wouldn’t want to
execute that dreck you actually wrote.”

My Comments:

See the referenced document for the _why_...

